# Project: 450whp out of a 2032cc 16v on PUMP GAS



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

Was tossing this idea around with some people and should be my last attempt with playing with the 16v.
Motor: 2032cc
pistons: 83.5mm JE's ABF spec
Rods: Pauter 159mm with upgraded wrist pin bushings
Block: too much to list
Turbo: T series 
Engine Management: Holley comander 950, aka something just a bit worse than an atari 64
Head: Ported, polished
Cams: Yes

Pics for clicks:








I'm already counting on the transmission going, I will be needing another flywheel soon, feel free to hit me up if you have any parts for a G60 02A








Thoughts?
UPDATE:
found an 02J shifter, should be swapping that in soon.
Also, added BVH 
Donated: flywheel and Clutch, if this one goes then im swapping this other stuff which keeps me from spending money on it.
Stay tuned.



_Modified by killa at 10:28 AM 1-21-2009_


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Project: 450whp out of a 2032cc 16v on PUMP GAS (killa)*

Side note, this will be on 100% pump gas, 93 octane at the most with no water or meth being added. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

ooooo ahhhhh oooooooo


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (woodrowstar)*

Nice, can't wait to see some #s
One of my buddies put down 424whp on pump with his built 16v, he ran a race gas mix above that thoughr


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (woodrowstar)*

i think it will be done. now it this going to be dyno tuned or street tuned then slapped on the dyno to see the numbers?



_Modified by Sparknock at 9:18 PM 1-1-2009_


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (sp_golf)*

My numbers tell me that i should be able to do it around 23.5 psi, let's see how true this turns out to be.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Sparknock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sparknock* »_i think it will be done. now it this going to be dyno tuned or street tuned then slapped on the dyno to see the numbers?


This will all be done on the dyno. My map is 95% done anyway.


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

make it happen


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Project: 450whp out of a 2032cc 16v on PUMP GAS (killa)*

IM sent about gears.
What are you going to rev to?


----------



## soch naungayan (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
This will all be done on the dyno. My map is 95% done anyway.

Dyno Queen!!! hahaha...jk
Power is power....and i dont care if it's done on the rollers or the track.
Paul...i have a similar set up i'm about to put togethor....pistons/rods/head as you do....so i'll keep you posted on mine. you already know my current turbo size, itb plenum i ran and other tid bits... next week my new heads done....then i gotta get the block done...get new injectors....map sensor yada yada yada.
damn money pit


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Project: 450whp out of a 2032cc 16v on PUMP GAS (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_IM sent about gears.
What are you going to rev to?

thanks. reving to 8300 to 8500 rpms.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (soch naungayan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soch naungayan* »_
Dyno Queen!!! hahaha...jk
Power is power....and i dont care if it's done on the rollers or the track.
Paul...i have a similar set up i'm about to put togethor....pistons/rods/head as you do....so i'll keep you posted on mine. you already know my current turbo size, itb plenum i ran and other tid bits... next week my new heads done....then i gotta get the block done...get new injectors....map sensor yada yada yada.
damn money pit

exactly, money pit. sounds good, keep up posted on your setup too


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*

no chance!


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Project: 450whp out of a 2032cc 16v on PUMP GAS (killa)*

whats wrong with your current set-up?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_no chance!

Hater


----------



## hardcore racer (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (killa)*

Killa this is Luiche from Puerto Rico "just hitttttttt the ****ing TRACKKK!


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (hardcore racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hardcore racer* »_Killa this is Luiche from Puerto Rico "just hitttttttt the ****ing TRACKKK!


Luiche, you think that you post on here and i dont know it's you?








How you been man? Do you still speak to Jan?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Project: 450whp out of a 2032cc 16v on PUMP GAS (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_whats wrong with your current set-up? 

nothing really wrong with it, just wanted to set a goal and reach it.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

if everything works perfect you will hit close to your goal..my friend had 400+ on 95octane before he started his gt42 build


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_if everything works perfect you will hit close to your goal..my friend had 400+ on 95octane before he started his gt42 build









I think so as well, According to my calculation i should be able to do it at 23 psi revving to 83-8500rpm


----------



## hardcore racer (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (killa)*

YES, and NO jejejejeje
Yes, i speak to him but we are SPLIT right now. the Rabbit have a new owner I already make the right combo for the new set-up like in the past. 
I'm doing the racing like always and have my "Ex Time Attack 2 time champ car" now VRT at 90% in manual form. LIKE IN THE PAST when I take all the info in the Dyno the automatic is going to came in. Man make a good plan for me I'm thinking to race some events next year and maybe make a bussines flight to your town in March and visit my guys from S-Max that are very interest in my GTI project.
I told Vic. that if he need me for he's car I make the arrangements, you still own me some Corona's jejejeje


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Paul, when/if time comes, i have the Sachs Power kit VR6 02A PP (used but in good condition) and a new Clutchnet 4-puck solid disc.... no FW its still on the rabbit.
barter works








possibly all the shifting stuff for 02A as well....
other than that, i hope you can hit your goals. you must still be on 020 then i take it?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (hardcore racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hardcore racer* »_YES, and NO jejejejeje
Yes, i speak to him but we are SPLIT right now. the Rabbit have a new owner I already make the right combo for the new set-up like in the past. 
I'm doing the racing like always and have my "Ex Time Attack 2 time champ car" now VRT at 90% in manual form. LIKE IN THE PAST when I take all the info in the Dyno the automatic is going to came in. Man make a good plan for me I'm thinking to race some events next year and maybe make a bussines flight to your town in March and visit my guys from S-Max that are very interest in my GTI project.
I told Vic. that if he need me for he's car I make the arrangements, you still own me some Corona's jejejeje









Nice, sounds good. Vic's a cop now, not sure if he told you and i got plenty of coronas to go 'round


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_Paul, when/if time comes, i have the Sachs Power kit VR6 02A PP (used but in good condition) and a new Clutchnet 4-puck solid disc.... no FW its still on the rabbit.
barter works








possibly all the shifting stuff for 02A as well....
other than that, i hope you can hit your goals. you must still be on 020 then i take it?

I'm on an 02A with a sprung 6 puck, lasted me a long time but i think it's on its way out.
So for i have a spare flywheel and 02J gearstacks.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Project: 450whp out of a 2032cc 16v on PUMP GAS (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
nothing really wrong with it, just wanted to set a goal and reach it.

just giving some thought to your current set-up, and it's potential on pump. you know, with a mail tune, and some cyber tooning company, you could get ~600whp with that boost.








someone say corona?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Project: 450whp out of a 2032cc 16v on PUMP GAS (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_
just giving some thought to your current set-up, and it's potential on pump. you know, with a mail tune, and some cyber tooning company, you could get ~600whp with that boost.








someone say corona? 

But for that I would need Revo BT








A corona would hit the spot


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (killa)*

about time you turned up the boost. what has it been at 12 hahah
lets hear some numbers now


----------



## virgilio7 (Jan 15, 2008)

im currently doing the same but instead of 159mm im using 144mm in a 220mm block.
Hopefully will be done by the end of the month since we are porting and polishing the heads and doing some other stuff like custom intake manifold. Please post pics and details fo your process.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (virgilio7)*

Calado is back in the boxing ring yo!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Calado is back in the boxing ring yo!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It's about time








After he does 450whp, the next goal is to run 13s


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_
It's about time








After he does 450whp, the next goal is to run 13s









Oh come on, this 2650lb car ran 12's on street tires and 11 psi


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

What would be the maximum ignition timing under say 1 bar boost on 95 octane that you would run ?


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (2DR16VT)*

Watchin this one.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Corradoboy16vG60 (Jan 27, 2003)

Did 452 on the crank on my 1.8l 16vT @ 1.7bar boost. Pump gas.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (killa)*

I know


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Corradoboy16vG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradoboy16vG60* »_Did 452 on the crank on my 1.8l 16vT @ 1.7bar boost. Pump gas.

Engine dyno?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
Oh come on, this 2650lb car ran 12's on street tires and 11 psi









So it's almost as quick as an all motor car then?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
So it's almost as quick as an all motor car then?









Sure, how much does the all motor car weigh? not 2650, that's for sure


----------



## Corradoboy16vG60 (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

Here you go:


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Corradoboy16vG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradoboy16vG60* »_Here you go:

















450chp = 382.5wheel hp assuming a 15% drivetrain loss.
529chp = 450wheel hp assuming the same 15% drivetrain loss.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
Sure, how much does the all motor car weigh? not 2650, that's for sure

2460 but it's gone 13.20 on radials at 2550.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
2460 but it's gone 13.20 on radials at 2550.









That's not bad but totally different cars. I've ran 12's on DOT's too


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
That's not bad but totally different cars. I've ran 12's on DOT's too









and being damn near locked out of second haha
get a new trans


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
That's not bad but totally different cars. I've ran 12's on DOT's too









We'll just have to line em up when you're done.


----------



## WallyWaldo (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

get a honda...


----------



## VRWHATTT (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (sp_golf)*

wow...should be fun...good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
We'll just have to line em up when you're done.









No problem, i'll gladly bust your ass








Oh man, what alky does to you


----------



## Corradoboy16vG60 (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: (killa)*

Should be no problem as a 2.0 16v did 502chp the same day as mine was done.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Corradoboy16vG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradoboy16vG60* »_Should be no problem as a 2.0 16v did 502chp the same day as mine was done. 

I know that it'll be done, but people are running higher octane and water or meth injection. That's not what i want.


----------



## Flyweight (Jan 15, 2007)

That is an awful lot of boost for pump gas. Good luck. As stated before Water Meth injection may raise your ceiling/margin of error which might prove to be valuable given the EMS that the car is running. 
In any event, good luck!


_Modified by Flyweight at 3:39 PM 1-8-2009_


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Flyweight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flyweight* »_That is an awful lot of boost for pump gas. Good luck. As stated before Water Meth injection may raise your ceiling/margin of error which might prove to be evaluable given the EMS that the car is running. 
In any event, good luck!

All it takes is good parts and good tuning.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
All it takes is good parts and good tuning. 

and some balls! haha nevermind we know you dont have any


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_
and some balls! haha nevermind we know you dont have any









WOW, Jab


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*

im in the same boat. im hoping to make over 400 on pump and hopefully 500 on c16


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (bdcoombs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdcoombs* »_im in the same boat. im hoping to make over 400 on pump and hopefully 500 on c16

400 with my setup is cake, just had to add another 3 psi. It's that added 50whp that will keep me in the dyno a bit longer


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*

good to hear because my setup is damn near the same as yours with different SRI.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

i just got a hook up for 100oct at my local airport in town. should be like $4-5 a gallon. immabuy 55gal drums at a time for my 16vT








if only i could just save enough for some proper standalone.


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

So on 93 octance...what boost will you run max and what ignition timing. I'm trying to see how much i can get out of my car on 95 octane.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (2DR16VT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2DR16VT* »_So on 93 octance...what boost will you run max and what ignition timing. I'm trying to see how much i can get out of my car on 95 octane.

Im thinking 23 psi to do this and 20 degrees of timing with ~11.5:1 AFR, we'll see what the motor like best though


----------



## GTOBB (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (killa)*

try 11.8 AFRs, 11.5 sounds like rich


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (GTOBB)*

Weekend Updates:
Coated the exhaust manifold and turbine housing
Pulled the head out
started fixing a broken stud in the newer head, let's call this the Xtreme head as it had the same Ported and polished treatment but adds bigger intake valves








Cams were added as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

did Merkel port the new head?


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (screwball)*

This is a great goal, Paul. I have faith...Alot of dyno time for sure. Pick your dyno wisely!!! j/k


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_did Merkel port the new head?

Not at all.


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (killa)*

I'll try tunning to those values. Interesting to see what the car will do.
Thanks killa and good luck


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (2DR16VT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2DR16VT* »_So on 93 octance...what boost will you run max and what ignition timing. I'm trying to see how much i can get out of my car on 95 octane.

95 octane? 95 RON is about 90-91 AKI, so it'll be worse than our 93 octane


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (sp_golf)*

Yah? Nay?


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_Yah? Nay?

If I put down 400whp on stockish head/stock cams/smaller turbo, etc @ 23psi, you better put down 450+ at 23


----------



## onet (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: (killa)*

What cams?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (onet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onet* »_What cams?

Schrick's


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

do you have other sources of such />?


----------



## onet (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
Schrick's

Wow, thats great info, thankx!


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: (onet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onet* »_
Wow, thats great info, thankx!

i bet he even has 2 of them!


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

I'll be watching
I am planning on 500whp on pump with a 9A 16V


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

Head is in, Intake manifold runner was slightly cracked, Thank god for [email protected] being over doing some stuff and offering to welding it on the spot.
Turbo still needs to be played with as it's will sit a bit toward the valve cover.


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (onet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onet* »_
Wow, thats great info, thankx!

getting paul to tell you his motor specs (exact specs)...... well you would fair a better chance of robbing a bank and getting away with it.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Sparknock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sparknock* »_
getting paul to tell you his motor specs (exact specs)...... well you would fair a better chance of robbing a bank and getting away with it.









Hey, where's my flywheel?








Looking for an 02J shifter cables too, keep your eyes open if you see anything


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
Hey, where's my flywheel?








Looking for an 02J shifter cables too, keep your eyes open if you see anything

yo one flywheel coming up......


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Project: 450whp out of a 2032cc 16v on PUMP GAS (killa)*

That`s gonna be kick ass.I`ve been trying to get my buddy to buy a vw and this build might be the one to convince him. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTOBB (Dec 30, 2003)

Paul I heard that you had big valves, show us


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (GTOBB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTOBB* »_Paul I heard that you had big valves, show us 

Port








Front








Chamber








That's it


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (killa)*

the exhaust ports weren't opened up?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_the exhaust ports weren't opened up? 

No, most of the gains are in the intake, although this particular setup could have benefited from larger exhaust valves.


----------



## GTOBB (Dec 30, 2003)

sh..
ITs really BIG valves ,for compare look at my +1mm intake


----------



## Darryl Jenks (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: (killa)*

did you do the portwork yourself? if not who did?


----------



## 2SLoWGTI (Sep 22, 2003)

Awaiting results, 
This makes me want to tear my motor out and look for somthing wrong with it. I bearly made 450 WHP @ 30 PSI with more timing


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (2SLoWGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2SLoWGTI* »_Awaiting results, 
This makes me want to tear my motor out and look for somthing wrong with it. I bearly made 450 WHP @ 30 PSI with more timing 

I saw you run at SNG, i think you have some issues with your chasis.
Tried looking for you in the pits to BS but couldn't find you Matt. 
Bigger is not always better when it comes to turbos....


----------



## 2SLoWGTI (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm a stubborn portugee, I like to learn the hard way


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (2SLoWGTI)*

paul the head looks great! that should flow plenty.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (2SLoWGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2SLoWGTI* »_I'm a stubborn portugee, I like to learn the hard way 

Sure, I'm just Portuguese but not stubborn








Hit me up on IM, let's bounce ideas off each other. Got a guy that will take a look at that chasis on the quick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (killa)*

Boost is a beautiful thing.


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_Boost is a beautiful thing. 

So its running?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonSupreme* »_
So its running?

Not yet, missing turbo gaskets and small fittings for now.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
Sure, I'm just Portuguese but not stubborn








Hit me up on IM, let's bounce ideas off each other. Got a guy that will take a look at that chasis on the quick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

who is this guy you are talking about? interested...


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
Sure, I'm just Portuguese but not stubborn









what's the difference?


----------



## vr6ruled (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (Sparknock)*

it's bryson w/ the new name...
i'm watching closely... VERY closely


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (vr6ruled)*

Hey man, i was trying to get a hold of you about the clutches, but you're pretty bad when it comes to remembering ish haha 
got my gaskets today..


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Bada boom, bada bing.


----------



## vr6ruled (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_Hey man, i was trying to get a hold of you about the clutches, but you're pretty bad when it comes to remembering ish haha 
got my gaskets today..

http://www.wagenwerksatlanta.com
and you can catch me in the latest issue of S3 magazine...
now that the shameless plug is done...
the clutch has become hard to go through w/ b/c of where I moved shop. I am going down to where the clutch guys are end of this week. i'll im ya and we'll carry it on from there.


----------



## Golfisnotasport (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (vr6ruled)*

tried to find a twidling thumbs emoticon but couldn't... i know i could have used the whistling one but wan't to be more direct http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

that head work done locally?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_that head work done locally?

No it wasn't


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (killa)*

Got a free Clutch disc donated to the cause, thanks mr speedingG60 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*








my first sponsorship donation LMFAO....


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*

waiting for the flywheel right now.
Then someone to kindly donate an 02J gearstack so that i can treat and have it for a spare


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (killa)*

i will trade you the 02J VR6 gearset for a CCM gearset?


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_i will trade you the 02J VR6 gearset for a CCM gearset?









Sweet,chain driven gear system,helical is so un-reliable.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*

I got an Vr 02J gearset, dont know what i did with the final drive though


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (killa)*

Yes, i'm still alive.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (killa)*

I looked at the car today and almost died of an joy overdose


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_I looked at the car today and almost died of an joy overdose

because i was standing next to it holding a special catch can?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_
because i was standing next to it holding a special catch can?









of course, that catch can makes me OD of joy


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (killa)*

was it a Todd "look at my catch can" Pavics Special edition catch can?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_was it a Todd "look at my catch can" Pavics Special edition catch can?

My joy went away, started the car today and #2 cylinder has no compression.
I'm thinking that one or possibly both intake valves are bent.


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
My joy went away, started the car today and #2 cylinder has no compression.
I'm thinking that one or possibly both intake valves are bent.









Any idea how that happened?


_Modified by DonSupreme at 11:32 AM 2-9-2009_


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (DonSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonSupreme* »_
Any idea how that happenned?

No, i got the head assembled, valves looked fine. I can always hope for it being a lifter keeping a valve open, i'll work on it during the week i guess.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (killa)*

Anyway, this is just a little bump on the road, the car was done and only needed the dyno time, i will see what's wrong and fix it, then go back to ODin'g on joy


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

Take the no.2 plug out and pour a bit of oil in then put the plug back and crank the engine.This helped me with a lifter that didnt pump up completly


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (2DR16VT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2DR16VT* »_Take the no.2 plug out and pour a bit of oil in then put the plug back and crank the engine.This helped me with a lifter that didnt pump up completly

i highly doubt that. so it went thru the valve, thru the guide, valve seal and up into the lifter? you lifter just happen to get unstuck when you did that.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
My joy went away, started the car today and #2 cylinder has no compression.
I'm thinking that one or possibly both intake valves are bent.









what happened?? after all these years you still cant time a 16v?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_
what happened?? after all these years you still cant time a 16v?

I can time a motor with my eyes closed son








Hopefully just a lifter, we'll see


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (killa)*

Thats tough Paul, whats the story with the head? Is it the one that was posted FS: on the Hardcore forum?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TURBOPHIL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBOPHIL* »_Thats tough Paul, whats the story with the head? Is it the one that was posted FS: on the Hardcore forum?



I worked on 3 cars this weekend, got the 16v started and moved on. I'll be able to see what's up next weekend.
I'm leaning towards being a lifter. We'll see


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (killa)*

Do work Paulie. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (PBWB)*

I've pulled the head out and the valves weren't closing all the way. Will be a couple of weeks before i get this on the road now.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (killa)*

Do you know why they aren`t closing.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_Do you know why they aren`t closing.

from the looks of it there's not enough slack between the lifters so the head was machined wrong as in the valves are sinking too much into the seat.
I'll take it to the machine shop to confirm.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

it isnt carbon build up on the valve getting stuck at the guide is it?
mabie not...but ive run into this issue before


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (toy_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toy_vw* »_it isnt carbon build up on the valve getting stuck at the guide is it?
mabie not...but ive run into this issue before

No, i'm really pissed about it and rather not say much more, but it's really a matter of the maching shop screwing up in the valve heights and lifter to cam clearence.
I have enough tools do the most expensive of reports but let's just leave it at that.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

super crappy man..I found issues with my machine shop also but ..hey...Good luck


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
the valve heights and lifter to cam clearence.


Are you saying the valve is being kept open by the backside of the cam i.e. when the valve is supposed to be closed? Sorry to bring it up..I had my share of machine shops as well....







I hope you get it sorted!


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Dubmekanik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubmekanik* »_
Are you saying the valve is being kept open by the backside of the cam i.e. when the valve is supposed to be closed? Sorry to bring it up..I had my share of machine shops as well....







I hope you get it sorted!

Yup, basically you cut the valve seat and are supposed to compensate for it by cutting the top of the stem.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
Yup, basically you cut the valve seat and are supposed to compensate for it by cutting the top of the stem.

I just had to go through a friends VR head because of this. What was once "supposedly" a reputable machine shop did the work. Had to trim off ~.080-.090" off of the aftermarket O/S intake valve stems








I can't believe how many times I have seen these in the last couple of years. This is head rebuilding 101 for a machine shop to check that







.


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (sdezego)*

dude thats bull****...


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

sucks balls.. im anxious to see this car running though :thumbsup:


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*

Head is done. Stay tuned.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_Head is done. Stay tuned.

gotta love those hillbilly brothers.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

ok, so i worked on it for a little bit, here's what i found:
1 one the valves is still open, might have been mislabled and belong to another spot, will look into that later.
And....

Broke an intake SCHRICK camshaft, this was done by bolting it down slowly like the way it should be, i did not see it coming from a company like SCHRICK.








































bolting down the #6 cap.... 
I've encounted the worst luck with this head...


_Modified by killa at 4:02 PM 3-15-2009_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (killa)*


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (killa)*

holly ****.I can`t believe the cam broke.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (killa)*

SCHRICK will warranty it?


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

Wow,best of luck Paul,im more then sure shrick will take care of you.
They are a serious compagny.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (mcdub)*

they probably wont. they will just blame it on improper install like all these other companies do. its just a good thing it didnt happen while the engine was running.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

I sent Schrick an email. Will call them if i have to.
We'll see what can be done.


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*

we broke a kent exhaust cam putting it in but it was due to the customer supplying the wrong bearing caps for his head. dummy


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

"line bore required"


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_"line bore required"









Are you saying that the cams aren't from this head? It's a possibility but the motor was running with this head before.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_I sent Schrick an email. Will call them if i have to.
We'll see what can be done.

When mine broke they told me they could sell me a new cam at cost. I just parted the car out.







Good luck.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
When mine broke they told me they could sell me a new cam at cost. I just parted the car out.







Good luck.

Bad options are better than no options


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (killa)*

Honestly *I* did the right thing.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Honestly *I* did the right thing.









I'm not partying out this car. I'll wait unit things start to take shape again.
Meanwhile i'll play with my other toy
















B5 Audi A4 Quattro, 2liter, 20v with vbanded manifold as well as Vbanded wastegate and Vbanded re-route









Anyone have a spare 268 intake they want to part with?


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*

We broke an Autotech VR exhaust cam installing it once a long time ago. They warrantied it. Never happened before or since. It wasn't the first camset we've done obviously.







The customer had it sitting in a box for over a year. Who knows what happened to it during that time.


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
B5 Audi A4 Quattro, 2liter, 20v with vbanded manifold as well as Vbanded wastegate and Vbanded re-route










Don't understand what's the big deal that you use Vbands everywhere..


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (RedDevil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedDevil* »_
Don't understand what's the big deal that you use Vbands everywhere..

you obviously never built a turbo car before have you... and if you have then shame on you







you should know it just makes life a lot easier when you have to take everything apart... plus killa man like different stuff










_Modified by XXX008XXX at 10:31 AM 3-17-2009_


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
I'm not partying out this car. I'll wait unit things start to take shape again.
Meanwhile i'll play with my other toy
















B5 Audi A4 Quattro, 2liter, 20v with vbanded manifold as well as Vbanded wastegate and Vbanded re-route









Anyone have a spare 268 intake they want to part with?










i want to know more abnout this car, and see pics and vids of it doing its thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (RedDevil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedDevil* »_
Don't understand what's the big deal that you use Vbands everywhere..

the vband turbine flows better and should aid in spool. But the fact that the car sports a custom Bittlet compressor wheel and a turbine that's almost as big as a 35R with a 2liter displacement on an AWD platform is what's really special about the car.
Vbands also make it easy to bolt and unbolt stuff and add a bling factor ( for those are into that stuff)


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (instg8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *instg8r* »_

i want to know more abnout this car, and see pics and vids of it doing its thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'll send you some specs home to Terceira







j/k
i'll start another thread


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*

Wassup Paul, been checking on your progress.
What springs did you have with that cam? I broke my 8v cam when my friend and I were trying to use some chevy valve springs in a crissfkiw 8v head. They fit but was way too stiff.








Do you guys have E85 in Jersey?
You should be able to reach your goal with some 1000cc injectors and still have the safety of high octane.










_Modified by TURBOPHIL at 4:30 AM 3-18-2009_


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*

double







post


_Modified by TURBOPHIL at 1:15 PM 3-18-2009_


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
I'll send you some specs home to Terceira







j/k
i'll start another thread

another thread would be appreciated...we here in Terceira need to stay up to date you know








you must be rep'n the NJ Portuguese VW community, I got family in Fall River...but what porkchop doesnt right?? lol
Abraco


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (instg8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *instg8r* »_
another thread would be appreciated...we here in Terceira need to stay up to date you know








you must be rep'n the NJ Portuguese VW community, I got family in Fall River...but what porkchop doesnt right?? lol
Abraco

Man, i have no family here, just some cousins down the block, most people from Acores and Madeira tend to move to the MA area.
I'll start another thread for the audi.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (TURBOPHIL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBOPHIL* »_Wassup Paul, been checking on your progress.
What springs did you have with that cam? I broke my 8v cam when my friend and I were trying to use some chevy valve springs in a crissfkiw 8v head. They fit but was way too stiff.








Do you guys have E85 in Jersey?
You should be able to reach your goal with some 1000cc injectors and still have the safety of high octane.










It's a motortechnik head, not sure what they used.
Could be schrick.
Not sure about the E85 but im limited by the injector right now (83lb) and run batch so it's not the best for idle.


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*

i thought the audi was wifey's


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
Man, i have no family here, just some cousins down the block, most people from Acores and Madeira tend to move to the MA area.
I'll start another thread for the audi.

they either move to the MA area or they move to Toronto where I am from.
cant wait to see the audi thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you build good stuff man


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
Are you saying that the cams aren't from this head? It's a possibility but the motor was running with this head before.

Im saying the guy above my post.Not you.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

So i worked on it this past sunday, She runs,


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*

sounds gay to me


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_sounds gay to me

That's ok, you're still my ninja


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (killa)*

Looking forward to seeing how you make out... Good work for keeping at it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Jeebus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeebus* »_Looking forward to seeing how you make out... Good work for keeping at it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks Dave


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

Wats going on with the cam ?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_Wats going on with the cam ?

VTEC kicked in yo.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_So i worked on it this past sunday, She runs,









i dont believe you! next thing youre gonna say is your racing at show and go


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_
i dont believe you! next thing youre gonna say is your racing at show and go









Unpossible.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
Unpossible.

ha sad part is you're right.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_
ha sad part is you're right.

? do explain Appleman


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (PBWB)*

are either of you paul or todd have you slugs together and running at show and go


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (bdcoombs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdcoombs* »_are either of you paul or todd have you slugs together and running at show and go

We've talked and pretty much decided not to and both go to Island in a couple of weeks.
I want to pull my trans out shortly and do the syntro trick to shift at high rpm.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*

theres a slight chance im goin to make it. going to dyno tonight and see how i feel.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
? do explain Appleman

I just didn't see it happening for one reason or another.....but your ass better be at waterfest. Racing! Maybe we can get a heads up in or something.
And I'd do the whole synchro shave if I had the time and the right press to do it with. Is there any long term issues with that? I've read the thread on the hardcore forum but haven't put any more thought into it...


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_
I just didn't see it happening for one reason or another.....but your ass better be at waterfest. Racing! Maybe we can get a heads up in or something.
And I'd do the whole synchro shave if I had the time and the right press to do it with. Is there any long term issues with that? I've read the thread on the hardcore forum but haven't put any more thought into it...

The car's together and i can take it down, but i'd rather take the time and work on the trans, etc. 
I think Todd's taking the same approach and work out some of his bugs too. Is your ready?


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
The car's together and i can take it down, but i'd rather take the time and work on the trans, etc. 
I think Todd's taking the same approach and work out some of his bugs too. Is your ready?

Not yet. I'm leaving for a work trip soon for a month, so Haenszel is going to do some of the wiring for me while I'm gone to help keep things moving.


----------

